# Who is catching?



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone catching any?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...steelhead are staging in all 7 major rivers from west to east now with eastern rivers...east of grand river fish up and in. Everyday more and more show up. I fish the mouth of grand (fairport harbor) out on litehouse and short pier this time of year. Another 2 weeks I start checking the chagrin here and there and once fish established there I do 90% of my steelhead fishing at soccer field. Alot spots over there with alot of room for flying/hardware guys...(Eastlake)

...I'm going to hit the rocky this year for 1st time a couple times this season. It's hard to venture to new places for steel...after I dialed them in out at the chagrin. 

...I hit east 55th/72nd last November several times with decent success. Lost a stud walleye mid morning in late November last year...fishing off what I like to call the 'hook'

...its about on...cant catch em looking around here on OGF...lol.

Poundtown is here...best of luck!

Don.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be after them today for the 1st time this year.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

got 3 last weekend and missed a few
posted a pic of the first one of the season for me lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I struck out. Couldn't even get a smallmouth to bite! Water looked perfect for fishing too! Never have I been shut out like this in this spot when the water looked so good! Been fishing this spot for 20 years. I kept switching lures, tried a spinner, spoon, blade bait, rebel craw, beetle spin, & a white hair jig. 

Wish I would have not forgotten the nightcrawlers in the truck so I could at least catch something!


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

forum,
Went to Conneaut 10/10/2019 … started about 9AM , finished about 2PM... fished the break-walls and the slip... 4-on … 2-in the boat... 24'' and 27'' … straight line trolling, 100' back... body-plugs … water temp was 63-65 degrees... We did see other boats with fish-on...
Ron


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

brt16 said:


> forum,
> Went to Conneaut 10/10/2019 … started about 9AM , finished about 2PM... fished the break-walls and the slip... 4-on … 2-in the boat... 24'' and 27'' … straight line trolling, 100' back... body-plugs … water temp was 63-65 degrees... We did see other boats with fish-on...
> Ron


We were there at Conneaut harbor also. Got 3 of 4 in and also couple hard hits that never hooked up. One about ripped the rod holder off the boat.All on spoons.


----------

